# IPad



## maxim (Mar 9, 2011)

Who will update they IPAD to IPAD 2 and why 
I know that i will


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm considering it, but I don't have a compelling reason yet. If they make an app that needs the gyroscope, maybe, but I won't upgrade just for a camera or for speed alone.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 9, 2011)

naahh, I am jumping over this generation. I also sat out the Iphone 4, waiting for 5 to come out and then decide. 

Stefan


----------



## maxim (Mar 9, 2011)

I just bought mine ipad then after 3 weeks came ipad 2 
But i can sell mine to same price as ipad 2 will cost that is why i will upgrade.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 9, 2011)

i would upgrade just because... i cant help that i'm a tech nerd


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 9, 2011)

If the new one played Flash, had an SD card slot and a USB port I would be the first in line.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 9, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> If the new one played Flash, had an SD card slot and a USB port I would be the first in line.


 
Flash is dying. Even Adobe believes so. They just announced a Flash to HTML5 converter.

Apple makes an SD card adapter: http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC531ZM/A


----------



## maxim (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes i have adapters too and for Flash i dont even notes it not there.
The thing i like with Ipad 2 its thinner and lighter and have cameras for face-time.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have the SD card adapter, I just keep misplacing the little bugger which btw costs about 5x of what it should... And I hate having to go through Itunes. Give me a USB port for file transfer and I am happy. Other than that, it's a great little toy.

Stefan


----------



## so_sleepy (Mar 10, 2011)

Every time I break down and am about to buy another Apple product, they do something to dissuade me. I'll give it a few months to see the effects of the new App store subscriptions policy. If is squeezes out Pandora and LastFM I'll give up my iPhone as well. 

Other manufacturers are offering more interesting hardware, it remains to be seen whether they can come up with a viable tablet OS though.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 10, 2011)

so_sleepy said:


> Other manufacturers are offering more interesting hardware, it remains to be seen whether they can come up with a viable tablet OS though.


 
Someone will. I believe the popularity of tablets caught all the other manufacturers off guard. No telling how long Apple had the iPad in development before they released it. All of the other players have got to play catch-up. I'm hoping by summer a new crop of tablets will be available. I bet tablets will be the hot ticket for Xmas 2011. For now if you want a tablet worth having, iPad 2 is your only choice.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 11, 2011)

Nothing for me, but the wife is sure to have one on her birthday which is the day after they are released. I am just torn between getting the 16 gb and a wireless printer, or the 32 gb with no printer.


----------



## maxim (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok who got it already ?? 
I have to wait in EU it will come out first 25 march


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 11, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> Nothing for me, but the wife is sure to have one on her birthday which is the day after they are released. I am just torn between getting the 16 gb and a wireless printer, or the 32 gb with no printer.


 
Given how cheap and easy printers are, and how fast those gigas get used up, I would go with 32!


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought on Friday at Wallmart. Really like the new cover. Speakers are better and everything runs faster.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Mar 14, 2011)

I wont upgrade

Got macbook air, iphone 4 and ipad. The ipad is never used. Just bought it cause Im a nerd, however it ended up ITK  Gonna have some music when cooking


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 14, 2011)

My 3d desktop software needs something stronger than a laptop so I don't have one. The iPad takes the place of that for email, cursing the web and watching tv/ movies


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 14, 2011)

If I get an ipad it will definitely do kitchen duty as a recipe repository among other things, like recording dish prep.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 14, 2011)

Black Berry is supposedto be unveiling their tablet soon, or already... wonder what it will be like?


----------



## so_sleepy (Mar 14, 2011)

The Blackberry Playbook is a neat idea. If you think of the other tablets as a accessories to your PC. The Playbook is more an accessory to your Blackberry. You will be able to tether it via Bluetooth to use blackberry's messaging and calendar services securely.


----------



## deanb (Mar 14, 2011)

Can't see upgrading to this version. I bought the "classic" iPad to watch baseball and this one works fine for that.


----------



## maxim (Mar 24, 2011)

Got my ipad 2 today 
Look amazing much lighter and thiner smart-cover is really smart


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 24, 2011)

I was an iPad nay-sayer till I got one (1st gen). I really love the thing. Since my firm is run on the internet, I can do virtually anything with it that I can with my desktop. That said, I'm not into video that much, so I haven't upgraded, yet.


----------

